

Tell HN: Financial Webapp, Streetread, is for sale - mstefff
http://streetread.com

======
mstefff
Any serious interest or inquiries: mike (at) streetread (dot) com

Thanks.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Let's just bid here.

I bid $0.50.

~~~
yrashk
$0.75

~~~
andrewljohnson
ONE DOLLAR

